# DD Verni-ish tone and stuff



## Metalman X (Aug 5, 2013)

So, working with a new band, and I always liked DD's tone and this tone fits well with them. Specifically on later albums from Overkill. Can get a pretty wicked close approximation in my Line 6 Bass Pod XT Pro using a the Sansamp model into the SVT model and dialing a LOT of upper mids. I push the gain a bit on both as I like a little more grind/distortion than he typically uses, and it works out great.

So, I wanna get the most out of this in a live setting, and the obvious solution seems to be just running my POD into the FX return of my amp... currently a Hartke LH1000.

However, I got an SVT 7Pro on the way from Sam Ash, and I feel it'd be a waste to just use it as a power amp. And I know an SVT will go a long way towards getting that tone more naturally. And plopping an actual Sansamp in front would be the obvious solution. However, I like the ease of switching between patches and I'm thinking of looking into just doing a 4-Cable-method type hookup with the XT Pro and the SVT's preamp. This way everything stays neat and tidy in my rack and I don't need to much about with a pedal board and a buncha patch cables and shit.

Guess what I'm saying is, I'd like to maximize the results I can get with my current rig and utilize the 7Pro to it's fullest potential as well.

My chain, typically currently goes like this:

Traben bass (either an Element 4 string tuned to drop C, or a Chaos Core 5 tuned to A standard, both 35" scale length) ---> old school DBX 166 Compressor/Gate ---> Pod Bass XT Pro rackmount used as preamp ---> into the FX return of a Hartke LH1000 ---> Bugera 4x10 aluminum cone driver cab (yeah, this is soon to be upgraded eventually too, but it's a pretty decent cab for it's price)

Until recently would mostly play with a pick, but been going more into using fingers whenever possible, and only use the pick when it seems appropriate.

Few examples of tone I'm looking to build off of (not necessarily mimic) 










So yeah.... curious to hear some thoughts, input, what-have-you


----------

